# 2015 project goats



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids last day of school was June 4th, which is probably why I am up at 1:30am and not stressing about getting up at 6am lol

I uploaded some pics, and thought I'd share some of my kids 4-H goats. They are starting to work with them more, and now that school is out they can spend more time with them.

My son's wether, Kragger, he is 4 1/2mo and weighed in at 86lbs. last weekend. He would have made a nice commercial buck. He's very thick and wide, but needs to get some power to that back end.




































He's such a sweetie, and I absolutely love his bottom lip/chin lol!!!









My youngest daughters wether, Laval - Kraggers twin. They are like night and day! Laval is long, and thin, built just like his dam, and has no butt! However, we adore him regardless, as they get along really well, and he's just so darn sweet!

He weighed 79lbs. last weekend




































Completely obsessed with the bow on her shirt!









My oldest daughters wether, Prince who is also 4 1/2mo. weighed last weekend: 81lbs.



























More in next post


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty - my daughter is showing her in the FB Boer breeding class. 


















Ajax - this is Misty's twin. My daughter is going to try and show him in the Buck classes since my other kids each have a buck in the same class









don't mind the mask lol









Behind them is my son's buck, Marshall









Marshall 









Rosie - Marshall's twin sister is my son's FB doe


















Sierra - My oldest daughter's 88% doe


















Bean - my oldest daughters 94% Purebred doe <she is 3-4 weeks younger than the others>


















She was just weaned last weekend









This is the buck my oldest daughter is showing, he isn't a 4-H project, he is being shown for a very good friend that has been such a huge help to us, he'll go in a few open shows. 









My son has another young doe, but I didn't get any good pics of her. She is a commercial doe, the youngest born in Mar. 
He showed her last weekend, she placed very well, 5th out of 14 in a very competitive class!


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! They look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Love seeing kids with their goats!!!!


----------

